# plates of a jaw (fish)



## Taldea

Buenas noches a todos:
Algunos ya sabéis, ¡gracias por vuestra ayuda!, que ando traduciendo un texto de pesca. Ahora me gustaría vuestro consejo para saber cómo traducir 'the plates of a jaw': 'Placas de una mandíbula' no suena bien, ni siquiera sé a qué se refiere.

Os pongo el texto y añado que se habla del pez cocodrilo o alligator gar:

'...I saw the plates of its upper jaw come apart, widening the head to miximise the volumen of the mouth cavity...'.  Bueno, la idea es clara, pero traducir es traducir.
Os agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda, una vez más.

¡¡GRACIASSS y BUENAS NOCHES!!


----------



## Kerena

Quizá se trate de 'placas dentales', que según el _Glosario Iustrado de Ictiología_, son láminas cartilaginosas u óseas, de forma variable, cuya superficie externa está provista de dientes.


----------



## Taldea

¡Muchas gracias, Kerena! Sin una definición precisa de lo que son, sí, pensé en placas dentales, aunque no tenía idea de que efectivamente existieran con esa denominación. Con lo que me dices, la cosa queda clara. Lo que ahora me inquieta es que me resulta difícil imaginar cómo come este pez, es decir, que no tengo tan clara la idea como pensaba.
Según esto, tal vez bastaría con traducir 'y vi cómo se expandían las placas de su de su mandíbula superior, ensanchando la cabeza para maximizar el volumen de su cavidad bucal', sin hacer referencia a los dientes porque en realidad parece que se trata de una estructura maxilar diferente... ¿qué te parece?
Te agradecería mucho, Kerena, tu parecer... Y TE AGRADEZCO MUCHO la ayuda que me estás prestando. Saludos.

Nota de la moderadora: No se permite colocar enlaces a videos sin el permiso de un moderador, ver reglas del foro, gracias.


----------



## pusello

Para mí la tradución sería algo como: Vi como se desencajaron las mandíbulas, ensanchando la cabeza y así maximizando la apertura de la boca.


----------



## Taldea

Muchas gracias, Pusello. Dos cuestiones:
*Video borrado, ver nota en el mensaje anterior. (moderadora).*
2) ¿Por qué optas por el 'así maximizando' en lugar del 'para maximizar'? me interesa saberlo... el 'to' indica propósito, ¿no?
En fin, si me tiras el anzuelo, pico fijo porque lo que quiero, además de resolver mis dudas, es aprender todo lo posible...


----------



## Kerena

Taldea said:


> Según esto, tal vez bastaría con traducir 'y vi cómo se expandían las placas de su de su mandíbula superior, ensanchando la cabeza para maximizar el volumen de su cavidad bucal', sin hacer referencia a los dientes porque en realidad parece que se trata de una estructura maxilar diferente... ¿qué te parece?


Leyendo algunos textos sobre la estructura bucal de los peces cocodrilo (y observando un vídeo de 'Monstruos de río') llegué a la conclusión de que las placas mencionadas, sostienen dos hileras de dientes en la mandíbula superior, ya que en la inferior solo cuentan con una. En otras palabras, los dientes están adheridos a la mandíbula por medio de dichas placas. 
Con todo respeto, difiero de la sugerencia brindada por pusello, ya que el verbo desencajar se emplea con mayor frecuencia para referirse a objetos o artefactos. Personalmente creo que no suena muy natural que un animal "desencaje" su mandíbula. Sería mejor expresarlo de forma más sencilla: "y vi como abría su mandíbula superior, ensanchando la cabeza *para* maximizar...". Concuerdo contigo, el "to" me indica propósito.


----------



## Taldea

Muchas gracias, Kerena y Pusello, por vuestra ayuda!!! Anteayer me di cuenta de que la moderadora había quitado el vídeo que os adjuntaba pra que vierais lo que pasa en la mandíbula superior del pe cocodrilo y estoy en espera de que me lo validen. Es muy gráfico y creo que ayudará a determinar la cuestión.
De todas formas, la expresión 'desencajar' para las mandíbulas sí se usa mucho en España, Kerena (por ej., se me desencajaron las mandíbulas de tanto reír...), y se refiere a la articulación temporomandibular, ya sabes la que une ambas mandíbulas. Sucede cuando parece que no puedes abrir o cerrar la boca bien, como si algo en la parte trasera de las mandíbulas se hubiera escasquillado (este último, sí es un verbo que aquí usamos solo para artefactos).
El asunto, ya veréis si puedo poner el vídeo, es que la mandíbula superior -ya tengo ganas de enseñaros el vídeo!- del pez cocodrilo (hablo del alligator gar) contiene partes diferenciadas, como de un puzzle, que se separan cuando se ingiere la presa.
En fin, me tranquiliza que compartamos lo relativo a la traducción de la preposición 'to', Kerena y te agradezco tu meticulosa labor de documentación: solo me dí cuenta de que habían eliminado el vídeo cuando recibí aviso de vuestra respuesta. 
MUCHAS GRACIAS a ambo!!!! SALUDOS!!


----------



## Taldea

Buenas noches: perdonad la pesadez... Los moderadores me han autorizado (ahora os lo confirmarán) la publicación del link con el vídeo que ilustra lo relativo a las mandíbulas del alligator.
Se trata, pues, de un '*Enlace autorizado por los moderadores'* y os remito al minuto 35-36 para que comprobéis si mi propuesta de traducción es... adecuada.
Muchas gracias, UNA VEZ MÁS, por vuestra ayuda.

SALUDOS!!





 Aquí está. Es el minuto 35-36.
MUCHAS GRACIAS!!

Nota de moderadora
Enlace autorizado, esperemos que ayude con la duda.
Bevj


----------



## Kerena

Taldea said:


> ...perdonad la pesadez... Los moderadores me han autorizado (ahora os lo confirmarán) la publicación del link con el vídeo que ilustra lo relativo a las mandíbulas del alligator.
> Se trata, pues, de un '*Enlace autorizado por los moderadores'* y os remito al minuto 35-36 para que comprobéis si mi propuesta de traducción es... adecuada.


Estimada Taldena, en absoluto, estos foros se crearon para ayudarnos mutuamente. Disculpa la demora en responder. Mira, el vídeo despeja por completo cualquier duda. Las placas a las que Jeremy Wade se refiere, no son las placas dentales que habíamos conjeturado, son unas placas óseas sobre la mandíbula superior que permiten el movimiento de la mandíbula. Tal como lo explica detalladamente y nos lo muestra en la ilustracion: "_...the skin that joins the zone plates allows the jaw to expand_." En conclusión, tu traducción original es correcta. Como decimos por estos lares, "diste en el clavo".


> ...la expresión 'desencajar' para las mandíbulas sí se usa mucho en España, Kerena (por ej., se me desencajaron las mandíbulas de tanto reír...), y se refiere a la articulación temporomandibular, ya sabes la que une ambas mandíbulas.


Sí, aquí es frecuente decir que a alguien se le desencajó la mandíbula, por un accidente, mas no por reir (digo, en sentido figurado). Pero lo que quise decir es que no me parecía que la expresión se le pudiese apliicar a un pez y más tratándose de un libro escrito por un biólogo.
Saludos y suerte con lo que te falta.


----------



## Taldea

Muchísimas gracias, Kerena!! Estaba loca por que pudieses ver el vídeo!! 
Sí, supongo que tienes razón: aunque aquí empleemos el término 'desencajar' aplicado a las mandíbulas incluso en el sentido irrisorio que te refería, seguramente no es lo que cabe esperar de boca de un biólogo.
GRACIAS una vez más por tu ayuda! Me falta mucho, ciertamente: la mitad del libro, para ser exacta. Y desde hace unos días apenas dispongo de tiempo para continuar... pero no lo pienso dejar. Y espero encontrarte por estos lares, me da mucha seguridad encontrar el apoyo de personas tan preparadas como tú.
SALUDOS


----------



## Kerena

Con mucho gusto, Taldea. Siempre que pueda, cuenta conmigo, y desde ya te envío mis mejores deseos para que termines con éxito tu traducción.


----------



## Taldea

Es un alegrón poder contar contigo, Kerena. Me estás ayudando mucho, de verdad. GRACIAS también por tus buenos deseos: estoy disfrutando la traducción y ha sido una sorpresa preciosa para mí descubrir personas tan generosas como tú. ¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias por tu apoyo!!!


----------

